# Honda ATV with electric shift



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Wondering if anyone else has issues with Honda electric shift in cold weather? Seems whenever there's temps in the 20's, or colder, my bike is reluctant to go into gear. Going into reverse is usually more difficult than forward. The problem seems to be in the shift module, after it shifts a few times it's fine and shifts normal. 

Another friend says he has had a problem off and on with his also.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

bucko12pt said:


> Wondering if anyone else has issues with Honda electric shift in cold weather? Seems whenever there's temps in the 20's, or colder, my bike is reluctant to go into gear. Going into reverse is usually more difficult than forward. The problem seems to be in the shift module, after it shifts a few times it's fine and shifts normal.
> 
> Another friend says he has had a problem off and on with his also.


 Lots of people have that problem.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/outdoor/honda-foreman-500-es-shifting-problems/34257081/A quick look online shows all over the board replies.
If the neutral light flashes..dignostic codes can be used from it.
Low battery is suspect on others.
Angle sensor was updated on some models .
Moisture on wiring connections on others.
Turning key on and off resets some. shifter position indicator sticking?
And so on...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Some of those were part of a recall, I just purchased a very low use 2006 80 miles total. I came with all records, the owner pointed out the recall paperwork pointing out the shifter recall was complete, in case I was concerned.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep the battery charged and change oil on schedule. I haven’t had any issues with my 02’ rancher


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Let it warm up. They r cold blooded.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

2007 Honda Rancher 350ES....no problems shifting
Cluster did just go out, reverted to KPH and 99,000,000km's!!!!!
Seems like a common problem after reading. Need to replace it but I just keep driving it


----------

